# Review: RAM Electronics Elite Series HDMI Cable



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

I was given the opportunity to review the RAM Electronics Elite Series HDMI Cable. This cable is a big step up from the generic HDMI cables that are available. With a cable diameter 3 times the diameter of "regular" HDMI cables, it's definitely a heavy duty quality cable, right down to the one piece molded ends. Featuring 25AWG Solid Silver plated copper conductors with gas-injected foamed PE insulation, this cable supports 10.2Gbps HDMI 1.3b signals. The cable is extremely flexible for its size, and connections are positive and tight. Although the molded ends are thicker then most other HDMI cables, they are not wider. There were no clearance issues between the RAM cable ends when connected side by side. Due to the cable size, a few inches of room is required behind the equipment to allow for any bends in the cable. The cable is CL3 In-Wall Rated, and available in lengths from 3 to 50 feet. For a quality cable at a reasonable price, I have to say highly recommended.

View attachment 12223


----------

